# uber & veteran



## The Jogger (27 Oct 2013)

What is the difference between the twoin terms if postings I take it?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2013)

The difference is how many points you have built up on the site. Shaun did a list of the rankings and related points in this thread.



Shaun said:


> They're now based on minimum trophy points (_as opposed to post count_) and are no longer public, but for the record they are:
> 
> New Member (0)
> Member (50)
> ...


----------



## The Jogger (27 Oct 2013)

Thanks Phil


----------

